# DIY Remington 700 paint job



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well here is the before to after pictures of a paint job I did this evening on my Remington 700...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Howd you get the pattern? Use a brush or what? Looks good.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Sunshine17 said:


> Howd you get the pattern? Use a brush or what? Looks good.


Just one of the yellow sponges from Walmart or home depot. My goal was to make it look like a manners stock given the limited spray paint colors you can get from home depot.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

And thanks guy


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks good!! Synthetic stock?? What kind of paint did you use?? Thinking of doing something similar to my .308, I can't stand the look of its stock.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> Looks good!! Synthetic stock?? What kind of paint did you use?? Thinking of doing something similar to my .308, I can't stand the look of its stock.


Yeah it is, the paint I used was just good ole Rustoleum spray paint same with what my barrel is coated in. I have experimented with my AR and it holds up really well especially on the barrel. As the barrel heats up and cools it seems to become more resistant and on my AR the only part that seem to have chipped were on the brass deflector and that is it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing else to do in the rain, here's my attempt at a camo stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> Nothing else to do in the rain, here's my attempt at a camo stock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First thought when I looked at "That is freakin badass" from a distance the pattern almost looks like blurry skulls.
But you have got to get rid of them silver rings lol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> First thought when I looked at "That is freakin badass" from a distance the pattern almost looks like blurry skulls.
> But you have got to get rid of them silver rings lol


Ha!! I knew I'd hear about the rings again, they'll be off soon, just hate to do it now that I got it dialed in.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> Ha!! I knew I'd hear about the rings again, they'll be off soon, just hate to do it now that I got it dialed in.


Ahh Gives you an excuse to shoot more :thumbsup:


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Guns turned out great guys. Delta look at it this way. Old school muscle cars...the bad asses of the baddest asses had chrome on em. Gave em style and additude. It made em mean! Girls like chrome right? Lol still looks good to me.


----------

